# [Top 10] Les meilleurs application !!!!!!!

## Legend__X

Poster votre top 10 des meilleur application et utilitaire sous gentoo !!!

1- Amsn

2- k3b

3- Firefox

4- Evolution

5- Xmms

6- Mplayer

7- BitchX

8- Blender

9- CCcache

10 - Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## DomiX

Oulala c'est pas facile de faire un choix   :Smile: 

1- emerge

2- fluxbox

3- mplayer

4- firefox

5- evolution

6- ssh

7- OpenOffice

8- Eterm

9- Gimp

10- OpenOffice

----------

## Yann

Sous Gentoo ou systèmes Linux en général d'ailleurs:

1 - Vi (in-dis-pen-sable!)

2 - emerge + portage

3 - XMMS

4 - Yammi

5 - gxine

6 - evolution

7 - gaim

8 - Opera

9 - Proftpd

10 - ... pleins d'autres

----------

## Yann

 *DomiX wrote:*   

> 2- fluxbox

 

Passeras pas, y'a un sujet à trolls qu'est sorti y'a pas quat' jours déjà   :Smile: 

----------

## DomiX

 *Yann wrote:*   

>  *DomiX wrote:*   2- fluxbox 
> 
> Passeras pas, y'a un sujet à trolls qu'est sorti y'a pas quat' jours déjà  

 

Raté   :Crying or Very sad:   :Embarassed:   :Razz: 

----------

## TGL

Pas évident le choix... Sans ordre particulier, et avec forcement des oublis majeurs :

 - mplayer

 - galeon-1.2.x

 - sylpheed-claws

 - easytag

 - vim/gvim

 - emerge

 - sawfish

 - rhythmbox

 - xawdecode

 - bash  :Smile: 

----------

## Intruder

Je me lance (pas forcément dans l'odre)

1) Xmms

2) Mplayer

3) K3b

4) Kmess

5) Mozilla

6) Emerge

7) Emacs

 :Cool:  Gkrellm2

9) Gcc

10) Oo

----------

## navidson

sans ordre particulier :

1/superkaramba

2/kmail

3/konqueror

4/xmms

5/un terminal , men fout duquel

6/mplayer/totem

7/gaim

8/python

9/audacity

10/galeon

----------

## scout

1/fluxbox

2/mplayer

3/ssh

4/openoffice-ximian

5/anjuta

6/gimp

7/gaim

8/cups

9/apache

10/samba

Anjuta n'avais pas encore été cité

----------

## ttgeub

1°/fvwm2

2°/mozilla

3°/gkrellm

4°/mplayer

5°/emacs

6°/bash

7°/ssh

8°/mldonkey (c'est po bien je sais)

9°/xchat

10°/aterm

----------

## J4nus

1) emerge

2) firefox

3) thunderbird

4) samba

5) mplayer

6) nano

7) fluxbox

 :Cool:  xmms

9) bitlbee

10) ssh

Ya pas vraiment d'ordre..; ils sont tous excellents pour moi !!!

----------

## zdra

dans l'ordre de lancement quand je démare l'ordi + qq autres utiles (pas forcément dans l'ordre d'importance) :

 - amsn / gaim (selon l'humeur)

 - xmms

 - xchat

 - epiphany

 - evolution

 - kdevelop

 - gdesklets

 - nautilus

 - gedit

 - totem

les 5 premiers sont d'office lancé quoi qu'il se passe, les 2 suivants sont presque toujours présent, et les derniers selon les besoins...

voilà, ça fait très gnomien tout ça mais j'assume  :Very Happy: 

----------

## CryoGen

Alors moi (sans ordre)

1/ aMsn

2/ Mozilla

3/ xterm   :Twisted Evil:   (pour emerge et tout le bordel lol)

4/ xmms

5/ emacs

6/ overnet et ed2k_gui

7/ 

8/

9/

10/

Etant donner que je "debute" (pas vraiment mais bon) je connais pas trop d'apps encore donc pour le moment je compare  :Wink: 

----------

## tristure

Après un post uniquement Gnomien, le mien risque de comporter pas mal de k!!   :Twisted Evil: 

1)Konqueror

2)Firefox (suivant l'humeur mais finalement de moins en moins)

3)KMail

4)Xmms

5)Xine

6)Konsole

7)Quanta Plus

8)OpenOffice

9)K3B

10)Mplinuxman (un logiciel pour gérer mon baladeur MPMan - c'est en GTK2, ce qui devrait me permettre d'obtenir la grâce de tous les amateurs de Gnome! 

 :Wink:  )

J'adore Firefox, mais j'aime aussi vraiment beaucoup Konqueror, et comme je suis un fanatique d'"eye-candy sans trop se casser la tête" (= kahakai bien configuré c'est vrai que c'est beau mais j'ai pô le courage!!), j'utilise de plus en plus ce dernier.

Kmail est vraiment excellent. Thunderbird calme bien aussi mais pour l'instant reste encore plutôt derrière Kmail selon moi.

Mplayer j'aime bien mais honnêtement Xine est vraiment meilleur! Déjà il lit correctement les DVD, avec les menus... Ca vous est jamais arrivé avec Mplayer qu'il se gourre dans la détection de la piste de film du DVD et qu'il lance les bande annonces ?? Ca fait désordre...

Xmms c'est vraiment à défaut d'autre chose de mieux, parce qu'en fait je ne suis pas fan... Mais rhythmbox et juk sont pas encore tiptop non plus, alors je prends mon mal en patience.

Voilà voilà.

Mais en fait j'aurais aussi pu citer gthumb, gqview, digikam, grip, gaim, wine.....................

J'ai toujours du mal à faire des choix moi....  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Nemerid

- Mozilla

- Mplayer

- k3b

- kopete

- juk (découvert recemment pour gérer sa musique !)

- vim

- kmail (1.6)

- ssh

- ximian-openoffice

- konqueror (en gestionnaire de fichier)

Mais la question est large. Il faudrait demander par thème. On site openoffice, mais on oublie latex. Les logiciels libres c'est un monde complet.

Mais selon moi, les deux logiciels libres qui sont phare pour l'avenir de la bureautique et qui les font connaitre sont Mozilla et openoffice (qui commence à devenir vraiment utilisable). Et même s'il elle n'est peut etre pas au goût de tout le monde, l'envrionnement kde devient vraiment une référence un monstre bien complet.

Il faut quand même situer de quoi on parle.

----------

## scout

 *Nemerid wrote:*   

> Mais selon moi, les deux logiciels libres qui sont phare pour l'avenir de la bureautique et qui les font connaitre sont Mozilla et openoffice (qui commence à devenir vraiment utilisable). Et même s'il elle n'est peut etre pas au goût de tout le monde, l'envrionnement kde devient vraiment une référence un monstre bien complet.

 

Ouais, je pense que gnu/linux s'est fait connaitre beaucoup pour les serveurs (apache, mysql,samba, ...) mais dans le futur je pense que c'est aussi grace à la gui (kde, moz,openoffice) que ça va continuer à se développer.

----------

## yuk159

L'ordre importe peu :

1) gimp

2) blender

3) sodipodi

4) enlightement

5) vi

6) emerge (yeeeeeeeeeesssssss)

7) xbill

8 ) mplayer

9) 3ddesktop

10) eterm

----------

## scout

Voilà, pour avoir les idées plus claires un petit:

Récapitulatif des applis citées, par ordre alpha

3ddesktop, Amsn, apache, anjuta, aterm, audacity, bash, bitchx, bitlbee, blender, ccache, cups, digikam, easytag, ed2k_gui, emacs, emerge, enlightenment, epiphany, eterm, evolution, firefox, fluxbox, fvwm2, gaim, galeon, gcc, gdesklets, gedit, gimp, gkrellm2, gqview, gthumb, grip, gxine, juk, k3b, konqueror, konsole, kmail, kmess, kdevelop, kopete, mozilla, mldonkey, mplayer, mplinuxman, nano, nautilus, openoffice, opera, overnet, proftpd, python, quanta plus, rythmbox, samba, sawfish, ssh, sodipodi, superkaremba, sylpheed-claws, thunderbird, totem, vi, wine, xawdecode, xbill, xchat, xine, xmms, xterm, yammi

Quelques remarques:

irssi non cité contrairement à bitchx, et bittorrent non cité contrairement à mldonkey/overnet, en éditeur de texte, scite non cité contrairement à nano ! Sinon pour le reste, ça m'a l'air complet   :Wink: 

----------

## sorg

+1 pour scite .

----------

## cylgalad

 *Legend__X wrote:*   

> Poster votre top 10 des meilleur application et utilitaire sous gentoo !!!
> 
> 

 

<troll ? >Les fautes de français, ça ne gène que moi ou quoi ? Comment peut-on être aussi nul en orthographe ? M'enfin !

Traduction en français :

 *Quote:*   

> Postez votre top 10 des meilleurs applications et utilitaires sous gentoo !

 

</troll ? >

Dans le désordre (je n'ai pas trop de préférences) :

- bash, qui met la honte à cmd.exe depuis une éternité...

- konsole, "n'acceptez aucun substitut"  :Laughing: 

- konqueror, avec vérificateur orthographique, ou plutôt "spell-checker" mais pas en gestionnaire de fichier, ça bash le fait mieux que n'importe quelle interface graphique  :Wink: 

- quanta, la 3.2.0 devrait faire plaisir aux amateurs de Dreamweaver

- vim, tellement mieux qu'emacs (oh le troll poilu !)

- kmail, pour sa (relative) simplicité et son intégration dans kontact

- openssh (ssh c'est un produit commercial, ils n'aiment pas qu'on les confondent  :Laughing:  )

- fluxbox, mon gestionnaire de fenêtre allégé préféré (sinon c'est KDE en général hé hé)

- kdevelop, tellement mieux qu'un produit d'une certaine compagnie WC  :Wink:  et mieux que la pitoyable tentative de Borland d'introduire un langage propriétaire sous Linux  :Very Happy: 

- mplayer, surtout parce qu'il est incontournable

----------

## moon69

yo!

ba ma liste pour moi ce serait!:

1- LINUX

2- fluxbox

3- firefox

4- kmail

5- openssh

6- mplayer

7- openoffice

8- wmaker

9- amule  :Wink: 

10- les scripts qui facilite la vie

----------

## yoyo

Et c'est parti : 

- Emerge (donc python et ses amis ...)

- GCC (parce que les gars qui développent ça, se sont des fous furieux)

- aterm (donc bash)

- nano (simple et efficace)

- Samba (qui me permet de ne pas être isolé au milieu de l'immense réseau Windows où je me trouve)

- Fluxbox (of course)

- Mozilla (la suite complète, avec mail/navigateur/calendar/Carnet d'adresse)

- XOOo (parce qu'il est plus joli et qu'il permet d'ouvrir les documents que je reçois de mes amis (si si j'en ai ...) sous windows

- xmms (parce que je ne peux pas travailler sans "fond sonore")

- scite (léger et complet)

- rox (léger, personnalisable)

- Matlab (il est hors catégorie (ni libre, ni gratuit) mais il déchire : AMHA, l'un des rares logiciels dont le prix est justifié)

Mais bon, c'est l'avis du moment (bien qu'il soit peu probable qu'il varie rapidement) et je pense qu'il dépend de l'utilisation que chacun à de sa machine ...

----------

## rom

L'ordre est un peu élastique mais ces quatre-là incarnent, selon moi, la raison d'être du logiciel libre (je parle  d'applications personnelles,  pas de serveurs ni de d'applications systèmes, vous l'aurez compris)  :

 - (g)vim ((X)emacs est surement très bien mais on ne s'entend pas)

 - blender

 - LaTeX

 - mozilla (pas firetruc).

Sinon j'utilise aussi :

 - mutt et ses petits amis abook, fetchmail, procmail, grepmail...

 - portage

 - sodipodi (qui sera, un jour, épatant)

 - zinf

 - xine

 - gimp (qui pourrait beaucoup mieux faire).

Mais il y en aurait encore beaucoup que je pourrais citer (comme Ted)...

----------

## theturtle123

1. Fluxbox

2. Emacs

3. Vim

4. gkrellm 2

5. mozilla / firefox

6. gnuplot

7. Eterm

8. gaim

9. xmms

10.  mplayer

----------

## Wallalai

OK, mon top ten:

1. openbox3

2. firefox

3. thunderbird

4. pan

5.gkrellm

6.emacs

7.K3b

8. xmms

9. OpenOffice

10. gxine

Dommage de s'arrêter à10.  :Smile: 

Parce qu'il y a encore:

aterm, konqueror, rox, gentoo(le file manager), Eterm, The Gimp, gqview, Xsane, sweep, grip, xcdroast, pysol, enemy-territory...

----------

## halucard

Mon top 10 des applications:

1- kahakai

2- emacs avec gnus et w3m

3- orpheus

4- centericq

5- gkrellm2

6- mozilla

7- nautilus

8- bittorrent

9- mplayer

10- xchat-2

halucard

----------

## E11

1. Emerge

2. ssh

3. Xmms

4. Firefox

5. Amsn

6. Mplayer

6. Evolution

7. vi - nano ( sa dépend de mes envies  :Very Happy:  )

8. Grip

9. OpenOffice ( si je le compare avec l'équivalent de microsoft y a pas photo ! même si je ne l'emploie que très peu... )

10. Tout ske joublie !!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## jcc

01: Konqueror

02: Konsole

03: Kate

04: Irssi

05: JuK

06: Kaffeine

07: wget :)

08: KAudioCreator

09: k3b

10: Et puis toute la clique de KOffice, mais surtout KWord

Et puis si on pouvais continuer, faudrait citer LyX, Kopete, KMail et Quanta Plus. Bon... Ca sent un peu le Qt là non ?

----------

## arnaud75

Sans ordre particulier:

1- emerge

2- fluxbox

3- mozilla

4- rox

5- Eterm

6- Gimp

7- gkrellm2

8- mplayer

9- xmms

10- OpenOffice

Mais il y en a d'autres, Gimp, Blender, jpilot, gphoto

----------

## zarasoustra17

console(ctrl-alt-F1)  :Very Happy: 

mozilla

eclipse

kate

kdevelop

openoffice

gimp

zinf

(g)mplayer

transcode

Ca serait plus amusant de faire la liste de celles qu'on ne veut plus voir en standard dans les distrib(sujet à trolls)

emacs

vi

linuxconf

gnome

twm

xterm

lpd

lilo

...

----------

## zdra

 *zarasoustra17 wrote:*   

> c
> 
> Ca serait plus amusant de faire la liste de celles qu'on ne veut plus voir en standard dans les distrib(sujet à trolls)
> 
> 

 

Fluxbox !!!!!   :Laughing:  merde jv me faire banir  :Sad: 

----------

## theturtle123

tous avec moi :

OUUUUUUH pour l'anti fluxboxien

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## scout

Voilà,

Récapitulatif des applis citées, par ordre alpha, version 2, avec les nouveautés en gras

3ddesktop, Amsn, apache, anjuta, amule, aterm, audacity, bash, bitchx, bitlbee, bittorrent, blender, ccache, centericq, cups, digikam, eclipse, easytag, ed2k_gui, emacs, emerge, enlightenment, epiphany, eterm, evolution, firefox, fluxbox, fvwm2, gaim, galeon, gcc, gdesklets, gedit, gimp, gkrellm2, gmplayer, gnuplot, gphoto, gqview, gthumb, grip, gvim, gxine, irssi, jpilot, juk, k3b, kaffeine, kahakai, kate, kaudiocreator, koffice, konqueror, konsole, kmail, kmess, kdevelop, kopete, latex, linux, mozilla, mldonkey, mplayer, mplinuxman, mutt, nano, nautilus, openoffice, opera, openbox3, overnet, orpheus, pan, proftpd, python, quanta plus, rox, rythmbox, samba, sawfish, scite, ssh, sodipodi, superkaremba, sylpheed-claws, thunderbird, totem, transcode, vim, wget, wine, wmaker, xawdecode, xbill, xchat, xine, xmms, xterm, yammi, zinf

On a cité plusieurs fois bash, mais moi je préfère zsh  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## gr3mi

Mes applis préférées :

- linux  :Very Happy:  (v2.6.x particulièrement)

- blender (la v2.32 et la vitesse du développement sont prodigieux!)

- fluxbox (le MEILLEUR WM  :Wink: 

- Eterm

- Xmms (ou beep-media-player =D selon l'humeur) 

- gimp (v2.0 jolie et efficace)

- inkscape (projet naissant mais qui je pense a de l'avenir)

- Firefox comme browser

- Thunderbird pour les news

- sylpheed-claws pour les mails

... je pourrai en cite encore pleins comme ca  :Smile: 

Je vois qu'on est au moins 3 à parler de blender dans ce thread ! Combien de blender-users gentooïstes existe-t-il ?  :Smile: 

@+

GG

----------

## TGL

 *gr3mi wrote:*   

> - Thunderbird pour les news
> 
> - sylpheed-claws pour les mails

  Simple curiosité, qu'est-ce qui te fait préférer thunderbird à sylpheed-claws pour les news ?

----------

## theturtle123

 *gr3mi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je vois qu'on est au moins 3 à parler de blender dans ce thread ! Combien de blender-users gentooïstes existe-t-il ? 
> 
> 

 

moi moi moi !   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## gr3mi

 *Quote:*   

> Simple curiosité, qu'est-ce qui te fait préférer thunderbird à sylpheed-claws pour les news ?

 

Sylpheed n'affiche pas les images (j'ai peut être mal cherché dans la configuration ?). Pour moi qui fréquente des news de graphisme, c'est génant  :Very Happy:  De plus, je ne suis pas sur qu'il est capable de les joindre correctement au message, mais je me trompe surement.

Utiliser thunderbird me permet de suivre sont développement, de voir les amméliorations qui lui sont soumises. Ce programme à peine naissant (bien qu'issu d'un autre plus abouti), est déjà très fonctionnel, tout celà ne saurait, je pense, qu'aller vers l'avant  :Wink: 

J'aime particulièrement sa possibilité de "boost reading" : lorsqu'un thread m'ennuie, je n'ai qu'a appuyer sur la touche "r" pour m'en débarasser (le marquer comme lu). Utilisant beaucoup ce raccourci clavier, je ne peux plus m'en passer  :Very Happy:  .

Voilà  :Smile:  C'est surtout par habitude que je l'utilise (avant j'utilisais mozilla-news), et je le trouve très bien.

@+

GGLast edited by gr3mi on Thu Feb 26, 2004 10:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## theturtle123

hu

ça donne envie d'essayer en tout cas ton argumentation...

je m'en vais de ce pas l'installer !

en éspèrant qu'il gère le re-soudage de morceaux de fichiers splittés pour le post...

----------

## gr3mi

 *theturtle123 wrote:*   

> hu
> 
> ça donne envie d'essayer en tout cas ton argumentation...
> 
> je m'en vais de ce pas l'installer !
> ...

 

Je n'en ai aucune idée  :Sad:  Fait attention à mes arguments, un utilisateur avancé de sylpheed peut je pense les démonter proprement à coup de hâche  :Wink: 

Bon blend  :Wink: 

@+

GG

----------

## Oo Thior oO

et moi aussi ! lol

1) XMMS

2) MPlayer

3) xMule

4) XCD-Roast (c'est comme même un indispensable avec xMule)

5) OpenOffice.org

6) Mozilla

7) Gaim

 :Cool:  LinNeighborhood

9) Gimp (2.0 pre !)

10) UT2003

et plein d'autres !

----------

## arlequin

Ajoutons ma modeste participation :

1. Quanta (excellent)

2. K3B (pareil)

3. Evolution

4. OpenSSH (vive le tunneling, ça ouvre des portes à la fac !)

5. x-chat 2

6. oggenc

7. MPlayer (yeah !)

8. beep-media-player

9. OpenOffice 1.1

10. XFce 4

mais bon, c'est pas dans l'ordre... et n'en sélectionner que 10, c'est dur !

----------

## rom

Je suis allé voir le site de inkscape, soft proposé gr3mi.

Quelle sont les différences avec sodipodi? C'est un fork suite à une facherie ou il y a une motivation différente?

----------

## rom

Je l'ai installé (inkscape) et j'ai compris : c'est sodipodi localisé par Jean-Claude Vandame...

[off topic]

Connaissez-vous des programmes qui peuvent, par exemple transformer du SVG en DXF?

[/off topic]

----------

## dyurne

1 ) emerge

2 ) sawfish

3 ) xfce

4 ) gdesklets

5 ) emacs

6 ) mplayer

7 ) gqview

8 ) firebird

9 ) xmms

10 ) gaim

----------

## GNUTortue

1/Firefox

2/Thunderbird

3/Xine

4/PSI

5/aMSN

6/

7/aMule-CVS

8/BitTorrent

9/KDE

10/ submount ( Trop cool pour les types comme moi qu'on la flemme de taper des mount & umount pour les lecteur CD, DVD, carte ..etc)

Bonus +

11/menuconfig O :Smile: 

12/GIMP

13/firefox https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum.php?f=35  :Wink: 

14 rm -Rf /mnt/Win* (Si présent  :Wink: )

----------

## Sidounet

Pas nécessairement dans l'ordre :

1 - Fluxbox (  :Razz:  )

2 - Rox   :Cool: 

3 - Rhythmbox

4 - X-chat

5 - Mplayer

6 - The Gimp

7 - OpenOffice

8 - K3b

9 - aMule

10 - Quanta+

11 - Rox

12 - Fluxbox

 :Smile: 

----------

## kikou

Ma petit liste à moi :

1 ) Mozilla-firefox

2 ) Mozilla-thunderbird

3 ) K3B

3 ) Psi (et jabber)

4 ) X-chat

5 ) Amarok

6 ) Openoffice

7 ) Gimp

8 ) Samba

9 ) Apache

10) Emerge

----------

## Fifre

Allez, ma liste .

C'est surtout les programmes que j'utilise le plus souvent en fait, et dans le désordre :

- portage/emerge

- emacs

- Firefox

- Xmms

- audacity

- mplayer

- zsh

- fluxbox

- sylpheed

- gaim

----------

## Gijomo

1)   vi

2)   emerge/portage

3)   firefox

4)   openoffice

5)   gimp

6)   frozen-bubble

7)   xfce4

8)   gqview

9)   xmms

10) xine

----------

## boing

primo: xine

deumo: xmms

troimo: atitvout (paske je le vaux bien)

quatremo: kdevelop

cinquemo: k3b

sixemo: kwrite (paskeuh !)

septemo: mozilla

huitemo: openoffice

neufemo: globulation2 (wiiiii)

dixemo: evolution

suivant

----------

## shmal

 *Oo Thior oO wrote:*   

> 4) XCD-Roast (c'est comme même un indispensable avec xMule)

 

Je le trouve nul ce soft (xcdroast) : d'après ce que j'ai vu on ne peut que graver de CD à CD ou bien d'image à CD ??   :Rolling Eyes:  J'espère me tromper...

Qu'avez vous dans le style de nero pour transformer automatiquement des mp3 en CD audio par ex ou faire des gravures classiques ? Merci  :Wink: 

----------

## zdra

 *shmal wrote:*   

>  *Oo Thior oO wrote:*   4) XCD-Roast (c'est comme même un indispensable avec xMule) 
> 
> Je le trouve nul ce soft (xcdroast) : d'après ce que j'ai vu on ne peut que graver de CD à CD ou bien d'image à CD ??   J'espère me tromper...
> 
> Qu'avez vous dans le style de nero pour transformer automatiquement des mp3 en CD audio par ex ou faire des gravures classiques ? Merci 

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=204697

----------

## Wallalai

 *Quote:*   

> Je le trouve nul ce soft (xcdroast) : d'après ce que j'ai vu on ne peut que graver de CD à CD ou bien d'image à CD ?? Rolling Eyes J'espère me tromper...
> 
> Qu'avez vous dans le style de nero pour transformer automatiquement des mp3 en CD audio par ex ou faire des gravures classiques ? Merci Wink 

 

Si tu avais pris la peine de faire une simple recherche, tu aurais pu trouver

un logiciel de gravure qui te convienne.

Mais c'est plus facile de démolir le travail de quelqu'un qui s'est donné la peine de développer quelque chose d'utilisable.   :Sad: 

----------

## kopp

pi tu sais, xcd permet de crée les images que tu veux graver donc bon ...

----------

## shmal

Merci pour le lien meme si je l'avais déjà vu. J'espèrais trouver autre chose que k3b car je suis sous Gnome.

Pour xcdroast, ce n'était pas un troll... Et puis j'ai le droit de donner un avis sur un soft sans pour autant me faire rembarer, c'est ça aussi aussi la liberté.

Merci quand meme.

----------

## sireyessire

 *shmal wrote:*   

> Merci pour le lien meme si je l'avais déjà vu. J'espèrais trouver autre chose que k3b car je suis sous Gnome.
> 
> Pour xcdroast, ce n'était pas un troll... Et puis j'ai le droit de donner un avis sur un soft sans pour autant me faire rembarer, c'est ça aussi aussi la liberté.
> 
> Merci quand meme.

 

pour gnome bientôt  :Wink:  http://www.coaster-burn.org/ (enfin j'espère) sinon c'est la ligne de commande

----------

## Wallalai

Tu as le droit de donner ton avis, mais dire que c'est "nul" c'est injuste envers la personne qui s'est donné la peine de développer un logiciel (excellent à mon avis) libre. Des milliers de personnes l'utilisent et en sont très content.  C'est d'ailleurs le premier logiciel de gravage avec un GUI digne de ce nom qui a été offert aux utilisateurs de système GNU/Linux.

Je pense que k3b devrait te convenir et de plus tu n'es pas obligé d'installer toute l'artillerie KDE. QT, kdelibs et kdebase et bien sur k3b suffisent.

Good luck my friend.  :Smile: 

----------

## DuF

C'est clair que pour pouvoir dire qu'un soft est nul le minimum c'est d'avoir fait au moins une fois dans sa vie un soft au moins aussi bien, parce que critiquer pour critiquer ce n'est pas réellement acceptable.

Maintenant comme le dit Wallalai XCDroast a été l'un des premiers outils pour graver en mode graphique et il a eu le mérite de rendre bien service a beaucoup de monde. Donc le minimum c'est de respecter le travail de tout le monde, qu'il paraisse inutile, mauvais ou quoi que ce soit d'autre !

----------

## zdra

simple question de vocabulaire: on dit pas "nul" mais "pas adapté à mes besoins", ou alors "nul parce que: ...."

----------

